# DF's "Those Damn Heroes" OOC



## DistractingFlare (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey folks, it's been a bit too long since I've run a successful PbP, but I'm back, committed, and ready to give it a shot if you'll have me.

In a (hopefully) humorous reversal of the typical "kick in a door, kill the bandits and monsters, then take their stuff" style of D&D, I'm going to make you play the "bad guys." Then you'll ask yourself "just who are the bad guys in these stories?" and "Do adventuring heroes always have to try to kill everything?"

So here are some details.


D&D 4th edition, any printed material legal. I'm less familiar with the Essentials stuff, but I'm willing to work with it.
Standard point buy and equipment, starting at level 5, theme optional.
3-5 PCs
Hoping for one post every two days from everybody, likely one per day from me. If you have to go away for a few days, no problem. Just let me know.
I expect the adventure to be just that, but if we have fun with it there's a solid chance of turning it into a campaign.
Any other questions, please feel free to ask.
After you've built your character, please post your sheet in this thread, as well as a couple paragraphs of background. I can't read the Character Builder format, so anything but that will be just fine.

------
The bandit chief Cyrus Downs has called you into his chamber, and you know that's bad news.

Word has been spreading around the warren. One of the other bandit clans - could it be the Red Valley gang, or maybe that tribe of goblins with the weird facepaint, or maybe just another evil wizard? -- but somebody -- has killed one of King Leopold's couriers and taken his parcel.

Chief Downs tells you this same thing, but less gracefully, and with a lot more hand gestures.

_"King-man sent a guy with a bag. Someone killed 'im. Dunno who. But King-man ain't happy. King-man's sending some big, strong hero types to clean up the riffraff. Turns out, boys, even though we don't do no murderin' or stealin' of fancy bags, we're some of the riffraff he wants cleaned."_

At the mention of "heroes," a chill runs down your spine. Perhaps your mother whispered stories of them when you were a naughty little banditling.

 "Clean your plate, or the heroes are going to stomp in and torture you for information."

"But I'm just a little banditling, mama. Why would they torture me?"

"Because they're twisted people, and you haven't cleaned your plate." 

_"Paying attention, boys? Good. Hero types on their way. We got women here. Kids. Lace up yer boots. Grab yer favorite sword. Yer gonna need it."_

"But can't we just explain it to them?" one of you idiot bandits asks.
_
"Heroes don't talk,  boys. They cast magic missile first, then don't bother to ask questions later. Now go stand guard."_
------

OUR GROUP

Mikal Downs - HolyMan - Human Wizard
Houndaer - Disposable Hero - Drow Rogue
Toaddy - Voda Vosa - Bullywug Warpriest
Karrak - renau1g - Dwarf Warden
Sal Aldrurn - Inspiratorium - Half-Orc Fighter/Rogue


----------



## dave_o (Jun 3, 2012)

So down! I will make a character for this ASAP!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 3, 2012)

I am super green when it comes to 4th Ed. but I have the basic books and a sub to DDI. So...if you'll have a noob in the group I'm all for playing. Maybe a blackguard or something.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2012)

Hohooo! I love your games DF, but you better don't quit this one! It has me totally thrilled. 
I'd like to play an introverted bullywug warpriest. He's grumpy, he doesn't speak, and he's a toad. Name: Toady (as he doesn't speak, people put him a name, and he can't complain)

Downs was a harsh man. But even the hardest shells hide a soft content. He and his men once raid a kobold tribe's outpost near a swamp. Kobolds had been preying on the members of another species, toads the size of pigs, who were not only smart enough to build weapons and fight back, they were also delicious, and hence why the reptiles went through all the mess to capture them. Downs didn't care for the puny problems of these beasts, and he didn't share the culinary tastes of the kobolds, he only cared about the hoard of stuff the kobolds had been stealing from unaware travellers. He had to make a fast strike, kobold bandits stealing from innocents might draw... adventurers. Downs's men attacked overnight, when the kobolds were deciding the appropriate combination of vegetables to go with a child bullywug they've captured. Caought off-guard, the kobolds were quickly neutralized, and the bandits pillaged the tribe. Feeling bad for the would be main course, Downs took him... in a bag; he was still hard shell man, right?
When the adventurers arrived to kill the kobolds, they found nothing but knocked out kobolds and empty treasure chests. They had to content with 'coup de grace'ing the creatures for the magical resource they call "Expe"
Back in his hideout, Downs gave the child bullywug a name, "Toaddy". As the years passed, Toaddy was becoming a drag. He had given him to a lone, half crazy hag to rise. The woman was an alchemist, and crafter several low quality potions for the bandits. Some of the 'potions' didn't do anything, but it was a good morale booster to think you had a vial of piss smelling magical wound curing liquid hanging from your belt. At any rate, Toaddy didn speak, wasn't much strong nor intelligent. He just stared blankly at people. That's what he did, that was his job. He stared with those huge eyes of him. He wasn't even good for bullying, if you put a hand on him, he'll puff up and secrete some fetid smelling mucus from his skin. It was so disgusting the hideout had to be evacuated, so everyone treated Toaddy nicely after the first few incidents.
Downs wanted Toaddy to be productive, to be a useful member of the gang. So he gave him weapons and armor, and a piece of a broken door to use as a shield, and took him to get some practice in the field. 
His first task was to rob a journeyman, that walked innocently on the king's road. Pushing Toaddy from the side bushes, Downs remained hidden to watch. Of course Toaddy couldn't speak, so stating that he wanted the man's money was impossible, so what followed was a stare competence. Toaddy was standing rather crouched as always, the head of the mace he was wielding rested on the road. After 20 painful minutes, Downs intervened, shouting. "Smack 'im in the bloody head!" And then it happened. Toaddy jumped in the air, and as he lifts his mace, lightning emerged from it, crackling like lightning, producing a tremendous boom when he smashed the traveller into a puddle. Downs's jaw dropped. It was then that he discovered Toaddy had a character class.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 3, 2012)

[MENTION=2933]dave_o[/MENTION] Looking forward to it.
[MENTION=6693285]Disposable Hero[/MENTION] You're welcome to it, mate. I'm not familiar with the Blackguard, but you're welcome to play what you like.
[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] I certainly intend to stick around longer than I did last time. That was during a fairly tumultuous period in my life - things are much smoother now, and I have plenty of free time to spend.

That's three folks interested. I'm okay with up to five. Show me them sheets. Wow me!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 3, 2012)

I've given up the blackguard and I'm currently looking into rogue, which seems to me more tactical than just hit the guy and hit him hard types.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2012)

Good to hear that! Edited first psot with background and sheet.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 3, 2012)

Disposable: Rogues are great, and of course very thematic as far as banditry goes.

VV: I love Toaddy's backstory. The humor is spot-on and I'm excited to see how he plays in the game.


----------



## dave_o (Jun 3, 2012)

Wretch scratches a hoof at the ground impatiently, eager for more adventurers to gore in the name of Baphomet, the Horned King!

I'm going to roll up a Minotaur Barbarian 5 tomorrow, and I'm excited haha.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 3, 2012)

Time to show my noobness. I was wondering if I had to use the 4th Ed. formula for gaining equipment beyond 1st level or can I turn it into money and go that route?

Edit: So I've found equipment that I liked in each slot and solved my issue.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks good, fellas. I'll keep checking in!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, so we have a barbarian, rogue, and warpriest. I guess we'll be needing someone to try and keep those pesky heroes off of you guys. I'll go with a dwarf warden.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2012)

Two Strikers, a Defender, and a Leader -

I could use the 4e practice and would like to see about filling the Controller spot if you'll have me and my noobieness (HM made a new word) also.

Thinking Human Invoker

HM


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 4, 2012)

ren: Warden sounds like a pretty good idea.

HM: I adore you and your noobieness. An invoker sounds just fine, and of course it would be great to have you as a fourth. Show me a character sheet and you're in!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 4, 2012)

And the noob counter goes up another notch.

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]: I noticed you had a spot open in your 4th Ed. game as well...care to have yet another noob in your game? In fact I just made a halfling rogue. I have a thing for rogue right now for some reason.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2012)

Sure thing - post up your concept and we can learn all this together.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2012)

Here's the inspiration I have for my PC. A big, happy, dwarf. He's not too bright, but he's tough and strong. Maybe a bit like Little John. Oh, and he's the brewmaster for the group, keeping the ale flowing after a successful raid. Maybe he could be a friend of one of the other PC's who convinced him to join, he's not necessarily evil, just going with the flow. He won't kill anyone, but he's got no problem with redistributing the wealth and he'll defend his friends/fellow bandits fiercely. 

[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice one, ren!


----------



## dave_o (Jun 4, 2012)

Just so I don't seem like a flake, I'm going to try and get my PC created today, but I work part of the day and will be in the studio tonight and tomorrow morning (probably consecutively haha).

If I don't get my rad minotaur created today, however, it will for sure it created tomorrow!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 4, 2012)

I have my rogue created on the DDI character builder so all I have to do is transfer it over to a form everyone can read. I work tonight and tomorrow so I'll get it up very soon, wednesday at the latest.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, fellas. Soon enough you'll be stomping on those ridiculous heroes.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like I need PHB2 to make an Invoker. I'll go wizard instead as I don't wish to hold things up while I wait for the book.

Will have something tomorrow night (actually it's after midnight  - so tonight).

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok Wizards are hard - when it comes to listing all there powers and spells.

I have the bare bones here and wanted to ask a question so I can finish his background.

I was wondering if it would be ok for my character to be the bandit chief's little brother? My idea is that Cyrus tried to do right by him and send him off to the city to become educated, but a death in the family brought him back to the "bandit lair" and there after a monster attack Cyrus learns of his brothers new powers. So now he keeps him around and isn't quiet sure what to do with him yet.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
level 5
Human, Wizard
Arcane Implement Mastery: Staff of Defense

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 14, Dex 13, Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 14, Dex 13, Int 15, Wis 15, Cha 10.


AC: 18 Fort: 16 Reflex: 15 Will: 19
HP: 32 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 8

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +11, Diplomacy +7, History +11, Insight +10, Religion +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3,  Athletics +1, Bluff +2, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +4, Heal +5, Intimidate +2, Nature +5, Perception +5, Stealth +3, Streetwise +2, Thievery +3,

FEATS
Wizard: Ritual Caster
Human: Expanded Spellbook
Level 1: Human Perseverance
Level 2: Armor Training (light)
Level 4: Astral Fire

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Magic Missle
Wizard at-will 1: Scorching Burst
Wizard at-will 1: Thunderwave
Wizard encounter 1: Burning Hands
Wizard daily 1: Sleep
Wizard daily 1 Spellbook: Flaming Sphere
Wizard daily 1 Spellbook: Freezing Cloud
Wizard Utility 2: Expeditous Retreat
Wizard Utility 2 Spellbook: Jump
Wizard encounter 3: Fire Shroud
Wizard daily 5: Fireball
Wizard daily 5 Spellbook: Web
Wizard daily 5 Spellbook: Bigby's Icy Grasp

ITEMS
Spellbook, Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Staff, others TBD (looking to get Staf of the War Mage, and a Cloak of Protection +1)

RITUALS
Comprehend Languages, Make Whole, Water Walk, Enchant Magic Item, Knock

Basic attacks

Ranged (Magic Missle)
Ranged 20, auto-hit, 2d4+4 force damage.

Melee (Staff)
Melee +3 vs AC, dmg; 1d8-1[/sblock]

HM


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 5, 2012)

HM, sounds great! Being the chief's little bro is fine by me.

Now, the rest of you slackers need to get your sheets in!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll get it in after work tonight along with my sheet for HM's COC game.


----------



## dave_o (Jun 6, 2012)

DistractingFlare said:


> HM, sounds great! Being the chief's little bro is fine by me.
> 
> Now, the rest of you slackers need to get your sheets in!




Sorry man, I spent some time on it tonight but most of my PbP time was spent fighting against the crashing forums, fighting against the forum formatting to try and get things looking correct, and finally fighting against supper buggy Obsidian Portal character sheets. So it's going to have to wait until tomorrow to finish up.

But he's shaping up to be pretty cool!

EDIT: I guess to clarify I'm running a game as well as playing in one. That's where wrestling EN World came in.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2012)

*Karrak!*

The dwarf's name is Karrak (like when his hammer hits someone in the head *Ka-Rack!*).

I really like the Utility power Nature Sense, perfect for planning the ambush 

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - perhaps Karrak is a childhood friend of your PC? Your guy is the brains, mine is the muscle, you were drawn into the banditry life from your father, my PC was drawn in to help protect you (and of course for the loot, dwarves are full of avarice )

[sblock=Summary]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Karrak, level 5
Dwarf, Warden
Guardian Might Option: Wildblood
Muscle (+2 to Athletics)
Theme: Guardian

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 19, CON 14, DEX 12, INT 8, WIS 17, CHA 10

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 16, CON 12, DEX 12, INT 8, WIS 16, CHA 10


AC: 20 Fort: 18 Ref: 14 Will: 17
HP: 59 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 14

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +12, Endurance +10, Nature +10, Perception +12

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana +1, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +7, Heal +5, History +1, Insight +7, Intimidate +2, Religion +1, Stealth +2, Streetwise +2, Thievery +2

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Guardian Attack: Guardian's Counter
Dwarf Racial Power: Dwarven Resilience
Warden Feature: Warden's Fury
Warden Feature: Warden's Grasp
Warden Attack 1: Weight of Earth
Warden Attack 1: Thorn Strike
Warden Attack 1: Wildblood Frenzy
Warden Attack 1: Form of Winter's Herald
Nature Utility 2: Nature Sense
Warden Attack 3: Rough Strike
Warden Attack 5: Boiling Cloud

FEATS
Level 1: Crippling Crush
Level 2: Dwarven Weapon Training
Level 4: World Serpent's Grasp

ITEMS
Summoned Hide Armor +2 x1
Avalanche Hammer Mordenkrad +1 x1
Amulet of Protection +1 x1
Parry Gauntlets x1
====== End ======[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 6, 2012)

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] - How did you get the summery of your character from the builder? I have it and it has the clipboard sahded out, which I assume is how it's done.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] - How did you get the summery of your character from the builder? I have it and it has the clipboard sahded out, which I assume is how it's done.




When you click on character sheet, the full sheet appears, then in the drop down where it says character sheet style switch to Character Summary (the 4th option) and then the clipboard opens up and you can copy & paste.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 6, 2012)

[sblock=Summary]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Houndaer, level 5
Drow, Rogue (Scoundrel)
Build: Aerialist Rogue
Rogue Tactics Option: Artful Dodger
Rogue Option: Scoundrel Weapon Talent
Theme: Guttersnipe

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 12, DEX 21, INT 8, WIS 12, CHA 15

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 12, DEX 18, INT 8, WIS 12, CHA 12


AC: 21 Fort: 13 Ref: 20 Will: 14
HP: 44 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 11

TRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +12, Bluff +9, Insight +8, Intimidate +11, Stealth +14, Thievery +12

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +1, Athletics +2, Diplomacy +4, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +3, Heal +3, History +1, Nature +3, Perception +3, Religion +1, Streetwise +4

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Guttersnipe Attack: Running Slash
Drow Racial Power: Cloud of Darkness
Rogue Attack 1: Sly Flourish
Rogue Attack 1: Deft Strike
Rogue Attack 1: Dazing Strike
Rogue Attack 1: Handspring Assault
Rogue Utility 2: Sneak in the Attack
Rogue Attack 3: Low Slash
Rogue Attack 5: Bloodbath

FEATS
Level 1: Backstabber
Level 2: Light Blade Expertise
Level 4: Weapon Focus (Light blade)

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit
Dagger
Flowform Leather Armor +1 x1
Iron Armbands of Power (heroic tier)
Rhythm Blade Dagger +1 x1
Flensing Dagger +1 x1
====== End ======[/sblock]

Awesome and thank you! Now being a complete noob with 4th Ed. can someone that is knows what the hell their doing look over it?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2012)

One quick suggestion would be to drop your Dex to 17 to start and bump it to 20 at 4th level. 20 or 21 have the same effect, so that would let you add a few more points elsewhere (perhaps Con or Cha to get to 16?). Other than that, he looks good. Probably going to hit hard and often.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, I took your suggestion and dropped Dex to 17 and added some points to both Con and Cha.

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] - Is the L4W as active as the LPF seems to be?

[sblock=Summary]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Houndaer, level 5
Drow, Rogue (Scoundrel)
Build: Aerialist Rogue
Rogue Tactics Option: Artful Dodger
Rogue Option: Scoundrel Weapon Talent
Theme: Guttersnipe

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 13, DEX 20, INT 8, WIS 12, CHA 17

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 13, DEX 17, INT 8, WIS 12, CHA 14


AC: 21 Fort: 13 Ref: 20 Will: 15
HP: 45 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 11

TRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +12, Bluff +10, Insight +8, Intimidate +12, Stealth +14, Thievery +12

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +1, Athletics +2, Diplomacy +5, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +3, Heal +3, History +1, Nature +3, Perception +3, Religion +1, Streetwise +5

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Guttersnipe Attack: Running Slash
Drow Racial Power: Cloud of Darkness
Rogue Attack 1: Sly Flourish
Rogue Attack 1: Deft Strike
Rogue Attack 1: Dazing Strike
Rogue Attack 1: Handspring Assault
Rogue Utility 2: Sneak in the Attack
Rogue Attack 3: Low Slash
Rogue Attack 5: Bloodbath

FEATS
Level 1: Backstabber
Level 2: Light Blade Expertise
Level 4: Weapon Focus (Light blade)

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit
Dagger
Flowform Leather Armor +1 x1
Iron Armbands of Power (heroic tier)
Rhythm Blade Dagger +1 x1
Flensing Short sword +1 x1
====== End ======[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2012)

L4W is fairly active, there's been a fairly steady stream of new players coming in. It looks like there's somewhere around 15 active adventures, at 5-6 each that's about 82-83 PC's active. Some of the PC's have been adventuring since hte start 4 years ago and are now Paragon-level, but as I mentioned, there always seems to be new people coming in also to allow for a low-level group.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jun 6, 2012)

D'oh, can't believe I missed this. And I had a character idea up and ready that would have been perfect for such a game too. Can I be considered as an alt?

The idea I had, was a half-Orc hybrid fighter/rogue.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks good, gents. It's Wednesday morning for me, so let's try to start on Thursday, or Friday at the latest. That said, let me look over my notes here...

Voda Vosa - Toaddy - Warpriest
Holyman - Name? - Wizard
renau1g - Karack - Warden
Disposable Hero - Houndaer - Rogue

Dave_o - Wretch? - Barbarian
Inspiratorium - ??? - Fighter/Rogue

[MENTION=2933]dave_o[/MENTION] - So we're waiting on you to finish his character sheet - I'm willing to give you another day or two while I prep to get this started. I'm excited to see what you come up with!

[MENTION=6684877]Inspiratorium[/MENTION] - I'd be happy to have you as first alternate. Put up a character sheet when you can.

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - I need your character's name. Couldn't find it on your sheet.

Any other questions for now?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2012)

It's Mikal... Mikal Downs. I was waiting to see if he would be allowed to be the bandit leader's little brother.

*Note:* I got the errata pdf this morning and will need to correct a few things on my sheet is there an RG?

To renau1g - I'm good to go with Mikal and Karack being friends (the dwarf a guardian of the young wizard). I didn't put much of that into my background and figure we can RP old stories if you want.

[sblock=Background]
"What can I say about having Cryus as a brother?" Mikal says as he throws another branch on the fire. The flames light up his thoughtful face and the young clean shaven chin. His grey eyes drink in the fire as if he his absorbing it for use later in one of his spells.

"As my elder it fell to him to watch over me after our parents passed away. But he was still young and I... I wasn't the most obedient of children to begin with." Taking a stick he pokes at the campfire sending sparks into the air. As they jump from the flames he waves his hand and mumbles an incantation in the language of magic. The sparks pop like fireworks to blossom into birds, flowers, and a dwarven axe(for Karack). "So he shipped me of to the city . You know, I never have found out how he could afford to have me apprentice at the School of Vanderbee. Probably some of the first gold he ever stole I suppose."

Looking thoughtfully into the flames, his face takes on the look of one remembering long long ago. "Now at Vanderbee the world is as different as night and day. Soft beds, three warm meals, and a roof to keep the weather at bay were just the tip of it. Classes and classes took up most of the day but there were idle days in between. Days to go into town or to the arena. There were balls every weekend as nobles tried to out do one another for title of the best party thrower. At those I would sometime perform." Mikal holds out his hand and a coiled snake appears around his fingers. He then acts like it bit him and drops it to the ground. The snake slithers around his feet before coiling up like a spring to bound into the air. As it ascends it grows dove like wings and takes to the air disappearing in the night. "I didn't make much really." he admits.

"And then I got the letter from Cyrus that brought me back her to all of you." he continues on his face breaking out into a small grin. "I did so love the parties and studying, and the women." he laughs a that. "But knowing Cyrus was in trouble and needed me," he pauses...

"Well it felt good. I won't lie." 

Patting Karack on the shoulder as the dwarf downs another mug of his home-brew he says. "And it let me reunite with some old friends. So I'm ready when all of you are to go out and find this babble, haha. And maybe when we are done I'll take all of you with me back to the city. You can dance can't you?" [/sblock]

HM


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks great, HM. If guys would be so kind as to post your character sheets in the RG, I would appreciate it. The link is below.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/324625-dfs-those-damn-heroes-rg.html#post5937326


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, here's my proposed character, Sal Aldurn.

His backstory can be changed around, but basically, he's the bandit group's enforcer. If you want to get somebody taken care of/made an example of, this half-orc is the one you can go to.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 7, 2012)

Seems fine, Inspiratorium.

I'm looking to get started this time tomorrow at the latest, so let's hope we hear back from [MENTION=2933]dave_o[/MENTION] by then. If not, [MENTION=6684877]Inspiratorium[/MENTION] can hop on without any mess.

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION], can you take a minute to post your character in the RG? Thank you!


----------



## dave_o (Jun 7, 2012)

DistractingFlare said:


> Seems fine, Inspiratorium.
> 
> I'm looking to get started this time tomorrow at the latest, so let's hope we hear back from [MENTION=2933]dave_o[/MENTION] by then. If not, [MENTION=6684877]Inspiratorium[/MENTION] can hop on without any mess.
> 
> [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION], can you take a minute to post your character in the RG? Thank you!




Man, go ahead and let Inspiratorium in.

As much as I wanna play I don't think I can squeeze this one in. Good karma tho, Inspiratorium is actually in my PbP. Have fun!


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jun 8, 2012)

[MENTION=2933]dave_o[/MENTION] Thanks man. I'll get my sheet up in the RG.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for being gentlemanly,  @dave_o . If you happen to free up later, please feel free to join us!

For the rest of ye, I'll start typing up the first IC post. This thread will now be the OOC thread for meta-game discussion and general chatterboxing.

EDIT: The IC thread is up! Once everybody has done an intro post of some kind, we'll get cracking!

http://enworld.org/showthread.php?p=5939244#post5939244

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPm_9YWRKMA[/ame]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION], will you be able to join us soon? I'd like to have everybody posting in the thread at least a little bit before we get moving.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey folks, I still haven't heard from renau. I assume he's just off the grid for the time being. That said, we can begin to move along tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 12, 2012)

IC updated. Sorry for the long wait - I was hoping renau would show up. Anywau, get to it!


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jun 12, 2012)

Guys, I'm seriously tempted to try to kick the door down on this rogue. Anybody have an objection if I do that after everybody gets their weapons out and actions readied?

Also, is the dart trap designed such that if I were to do that, it would hit me, or are the darts shooting from the outside of the door?


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 12, 2012)

Kick it and smash the bastard! Set me up for some stabby action!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 12, 2012)

The trap is situated in a way that it would shoot from the left doorjamb to the right, so if he's standing at the door and it triggers, it'll just target him.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Am still here and reading up on a few things. Like ready actions.

I wish to cast sleep when Mikal can see three or more of these "heroes". 

I also am still working on a stat block, but I have gotten all my powers listed in the RG. 

Also what magical items do we have or are we poor bandits?

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2012)

I assumed we were poor bandits, and purchased normal equipment. Toaddy's glowing mace is consequence of a spell.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, was that what we were supposed to do? I went with 4th, 5th, and 6th level items and starting gold equal to the 4th level item's value...


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 13, 2012)

I went with the normal character gen as well...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't know the normal character gen. Where did you find the rules for equipping new characters of a higher level?

I might need this for NPC making.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2012)

Ack! sorry all. RL came up and sneak attacked me. Perhaps Karrak is coming up to join the guard duty now? Runnning late  as always... damn short legs! Hard to keep up 

Edit: [MENTION=6684877]Inspiratorium[/MENTION] love the idea! Kick it down

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - it's a level 4,5,6 item and a level 4 value worth of gold.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sorry if I wasn't clear. You should have a piece of equipment at each of levels 4-6, then gold equal to the value of a level 4 magic item. The rules for that are (I belive) in the DMG.

HM - You can ready an action for any contingency, so long as it's only one thing at a time. "Ready Sleep as a standard action for when 3 of the heroes are in my line of sight" is entirely valid.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's what my equipment list looks like now.

Spellbook, Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Staff of the Warmage +1  (lvl3), Power Jewel(lvl5), Amulet of Protection +2(lvl6), 840gp

Was wondering if it was ok to take a lower lvl item in place of one of the others? And do we spend the gp? I could use a couple Healing Potions. 

HM


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jun 13, 2012)

This. Dice. Roller. Never. Works. For. Me.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys, gonna be on vacation for about a one and a half weeks, so my posting might be slow. Just a head up.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 16, 2012)

HM: You can substitute a lower level item for a higher one, but you wouldn't gain the difference in value in gold or anything. Also, you can spend the gp equal to a lvl4 item. That's basically your character's accumulated wealth.

Inspir: No worries, mate. If a situation comes up, I'll manage it. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok then just going to add in two potions of healing and bank the rest.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2012)

Added the magical items for Toaddy, here's the sheet


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, VV.

I just rolled initiative for those that didn't post it already. Waiting on [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] (last I checked), then I'll act for the heroes.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2012)

Waiting on you DF!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2012)

He's on vacation 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/325412-df-off-grid.html

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2012)

Uh, missed that, thank you holy sir!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2012)

No problem - We'll be hero bashing soon I hope.

HM


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 28, 2012)

i'm back, you wonderful villains! I'm still away from my computer and books, but i'll have a full update for you within a day. Thanks for your patience, and rest assured that you're going to get to kick the crap out of some do-gooders!


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooray for crap kicking!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for being patient. The IC thread is updated. Sal got hit, Ulfric is pissed off, and A'riel fell asleep. There are some massive debuffs going around, so take advantage!

Be sure to check the initiative order! I don't care in which order you post, but I'll resolve everything in initiative order.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2012)

Boy, am I having fun with this game!?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 29, 2012)

VV, are you asking a question? Your interrobang just blew my mind!

EDIT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrobang


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't really know man, it's your freaking language not mine! I'm trying to assert I'm enjoying myself in a funny way. Sorta. I should say in a confusing way


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah, I get it. I think.

I'm really happy you're enjoying the game. I've always wanted to run a humor-infused game, and this one is going swimmingly.

And I do apologize on behalf of the English language. It can be an unwieldy thing sometimes.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 4, 2012)

So, are we waiting on who now?


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jul 4, 2012)

I think Houndaer. Disposable Hero? You around?


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm around. Sorry thought we were waiting on something else otherwise I would've posted already.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi guys, sorry I've been off the grid for a few days. Had to move somewhat abruptly, and I've just gotten the internet running in my new place. Expect a full update in the next day or so!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 30, 2012)

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] I saw you active, still on this??


----------

